# .22LR "1911s" - which is best; GSG 1911 or Umarex "Colt" 1911?



## nfafan (Aug 26, 2009)

OK, realize these are not real 1911's with rimfire kits, but rimfire clones.. but - have read positives of both of these knockoffs as being pretty decent. So - 
does anyone have enough experience with either/both to declare which is the one to get?

Thanks in advance!


----------

